

Wanted: Date/time stamps on interwebs page loads - ColinWright

Something I've wanted for ages is this: a date/time stamp telling me when I loaded a web page.  It would be cool if somehow a small icon were injected into the top right, and if I mouse-over then it expands to show me the local date and time that page was loaded.<p>Any takers?  Would you find it useful?<p>Can you do it?  And if so, how?
======
zimpenfish
Sounds like something Greasemonkey should be able to handle quite easily. If I
get a chance later, I'll have a bash.

~~~
ColinWright
GreaseMonkey script found and installed thx to instant help from Twitter.

<http://userscripts.org/scripts/show/66873>

Thanks for the reply.

